# What to get for my 2000 F-150



## cciampi (Dec 19, 2008)

I have a 2000 F-150 XLT 4x4 7700. I want to get a used plow or a residential plow for it. In the past I was told that I can not use a plow because it is a extended cab. The Front Axle is rated for a plow and when I ask they say something like "due to the doors...blah blah"
So What do I need? I just was to do my driveway, and maybe a neignbors, mine is approx 2500 ft long so the snowblower option is getting old

Any help appreciated


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Check out the snoway 26 series

www.snoway.com


----------



## deckboys (Dec 1, 2006)

just a basic light duty plow... and with a 2500ft drive way i don't know how well a snow bear will hold up...

i've got a 98 f150 extened cab and it holds a 7.5 just fine..... give the t-bars a few turns and add some ballast...


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

A small Disher or a Boss Sport Duty plow would work good JMO.


----------



## Buckhunter (Dec 8, 2008)

This truck is perfect for plowing! My first plow truck was the same truck you have. I had a 7'6" fisher on it and ran it from 2000 until 2006 then I upgraded to a 2006 dodge for plowing and then this year an F-250 to because I do a lot of towing with 2-3tons at a time. Truck ran great every snow and had no problems.


----------



## hedhunter9 (Nov 15, 2008)

SnowDogg md75
Not very heavy.
Just put one on my 2000 F150
Heres a pict. after our snow/ice/thunderand lightning/hail storm the other night.
8 hours of plowing.


----------



## Nascar24 (Feb 11, 2006)

cciampi;682215 said:


> I have a 2000 F-150 XLT 4x4 7700. I want to get a used plow or a residential plow for it. In the past I was told that I can not use a plow because it is a extended cab. The Front Axle is rated for a plow and when I ask they say something like "due to the doors...blah blah"
> So What do I need? I just was to do my driveway, and maybe a neignbors, mine is approx 2500 ft long so the snowblower option is getting old
> 
> Any help appreciated


Here you go!

7.5' Meyer MDII with 2000 Ford F150 mounts, complete wiring harness,, joy stick control, light modules and headlamp adapters $2800

508 753 6617
Jay


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

That thing looks brand new. thats a good thing.....bad thing.........its a meyer


----------



## John Rambo (Jul 25, 2008)

You can absolutely plow w/ this truck. I have the same truck and I just started plowing w/ it. I put a Fisher 7.5 RD min. mount on it and it handles just fine. I might crank up my torsion bars to give the front end a little compensation for the weight, but you have the 7700 bars so you'll be fine. If you go with fisher the push plate part # is 7150 ('97-2003 F150's). check your want-ads or craigslist, I got mine back in July for $75.


----------

